# don't want them to breed



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

what happens if you don't want your 
p's to breed? is there anything you 
do to stop it from happening?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sell them


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

let them spawn once and remove your choice of either the male are female. no way to sex a piranha before it sexes for ya


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have stopped frequent water changes, and started feeding pellets at longer intervals. Mine stopped breeding a couple of weeks after I started this routine.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

you could leave the fry in there and then eventually, the parents may eat it. (IMO)
good luck


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> you could leave the fry in there and then eventually, the parents may eat it. (IMO)
> good luck
> 
> 
> ...


ackually not really, most charicins are good parents, u can pontentially leave the eggs and the fry for quite some time before there picked off. i think once the babies arnt fry anymore is when they might pick em off, im not sure bout rana's but in my experience with breeding that takes like a month


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

usually out of an entire batch of eggs, only 3 or 4 have the chance to grow to a dime size in the parents tank, which the parents then eat (about a months time). They don't bother eating anything less than that in my experience.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_cough_*castration*_cough_*









Seriously though, taking away the breeding triggers (large water changes, water temperature changes, etc.) may help, but the best way is to seperate the pair (although it's not unthinkable that a bachelor will fill the space of the one removed).


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

ok this may be a really stupid question but why wouldnt you want them to breed. Id say let them then take the eggs move them to another tank (if its injurys from guarding the nest your worried about) then as soon as they hatch sell the fry. but seriously please answer the why not thing id like to know.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

you could kill them


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

james__12345 said:


> ok this may be a really stupid question but why wouldnt you want them to breed. Id say let them then take the eggs move them to another tank (if its injurys from guarding the nest your worried about) then as soon as they hatch sell the fry. but seriously please answer the why not thing id like to know.
> [snapback]1077485[/snapback]​


it gets old after a while, constantly taking care of fry, and unless you have a solid place that will take lots, you basically have to many


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> james__12345 said:
> 
> 
> > ok this may be a really stupid question but why wouldnt you want them to breed. Id say let them then take the eggs move them to another tank (if its injurys from guarding the nest your worried about) then as soon as they hatch sell the fry. but seriously please answer the why not thing id like to know.
> ...


Definetly. Listen to mashunter18 guy. I used to breed too and it get's to be a pain if you don't have ALOT of resources and time. If you hate tank maintenance you'll loathe breeding.


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

You don't need to take out the fry. I just let them do their thing, whatch them grow a little and then most of them die. Then when you clean the tank its all good. Don't you think it's possible to ignore it??


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Let them breed, they make you money.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

james__12345 said:


> ok this may be a really stupid question but why wouldnt you want them to breed. Id say let them then take the eggs move them to another tank (if its injurys from guarding the nest your worried about) then as soon as they hatch sell the fry. but seriously please answer the why not thing id like to know.
> [snapback]1077485[/snapback]​


i don't mind keeping several 
fish but i don't want the extra work
plus it's a bigger hasle then it's worth to me 
and i wouldn't trust the people around here
to sell them they wouldn't recieve the proper
care


----------

